# Knowing SetFSB



## PsySc0rpi0n (Dec 10, 2008)

As o good software for overclocking i wish i know some details about it as:

What is the QPC, MMT and SLP "Current CPU: Internal..."???

What are those values that appears at the end of the scrollbar? 190/760 and 379/790 in my case?

And what is the use of the "Ultra" option???




By PsySc0rpi0nBaY

TY


----------



## PsySc0rpi0n (Dec 11, 2008)

modder said:


> hi  PsySc0rpi0n ,please edit your system spec here http://forums.techpowerup.com/profile.php?do=specs
> 1- you need to know pll on the motherboard  http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-software,2059-3.html
> 2-"Ultra" option used if you want to go over 410fsb
> little guide http://odoc.dk/default.asp?Action=Details&Item=325




Hello...

Thanks about the tips...

I know about PLL... In my case is ICS9LPRS916BGLF for Asus P5K Pro.

Thanks for the little guide... But i still don't know about QPC, MMT and SLP... Does anyone has a clue for this?


----------



## PsySc0rpi0n (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, as anyone seems to know about this features i have decided to send an email to the authors asking for some tips about it.

Here is the response:



> Frequency measurement mode
> *MMT*: Multi Media Timer
> *QPC*: Query Performance Counter
> *SLP*: Sleep


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 12, 2008)

Did some research. Query Performance Counter is the affinity ur processor will run.



> Multimedia timer services allow applications to schedule timer events with the greatest resolution (or accuracy) possible for the hardware platform. These multimedia timer services allow you to schedule timer events at a higher resolution than other timer services.
> 
> These timer services are useful for applications that demand high-resolution timing. For example, a MIDI sequencer requires a high-resolution timer because it must maintain the pace of MIDI events within a resolution of 1 millisecond.
> 
> Applications that do not use high-resolution timing should use the SetTimer function instead of multimedia timer services. The timer services provided by SetTimer post WM_TIMER messages to a message queue, while the multimedia timer services call a callback function. Applications that want a waitable timer should use the CreateWaitableTimer function.


----------



## PsySc0rpi0n (Dec 13, 2008)

Good...

I have to search some more... maybe i can find some explanation easier to understand...

Thanks anyway...


----------

